# One more. BIGGUN!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang. That’s the biggest crappie I’ve ever seen. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

You did well some nice fish. your blessed to be where you have fish. LOL.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Where do you get those tiny buckets? It says Lowe's but I can never find them in that size.

Yuk, yuk. That is an awesome crappie. For you saltwater guys, that crappie is equivalent to a 12 pound trigger!


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Try'n Hard said:


>


That'll make a real nice sammich!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You ever get a weight on it? Its a biggun!!!!


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Holy cow what a paper mouth !!!!!! Good luck and may the Big Man upstairs be with you during your hospital stay.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> You ever get a weight on it? Its a biggun!!!!


2# 3oz


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

What’s the length?? That’s a monster!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

giant


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Now that is a monster!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob......


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> What’s the length?? That’s a monster!!


Smidge over 16”


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a few slobs my brother caught a couple years ago on Lake Hamilton in Arkansas.




































This is Pappy, well into his 90’s still fishing. WWII Veteran.
He passed in 2018
78th Fighter Squadron.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just don't do what my granny and grampa did. She caught a potential world record shell cracker...and as grampa said " we et it and it were damn good".


----------

